# Autotrail Scout 2008 - Inverter



## TheSheriff (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking to add an inverter for use when not hooked up and wild camping; only to charge camera battery and possible laptop.

Can someone please advise where I should wire it into.

Appreciate any advice as this our first MH and we are heading for Scotland 18 April so will need it for then.


Cheers Dave


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Have you got a 12 volt ciggie type socket that's powered from your leisures battery/ies?

If so, then you can get very cheaply a (say) 150 watt inverter with a 12 volt ciggie socket plug attached that you can just plug into such a socket.

Has worked perfectly for us for many years now, but obviously is only for use with mains voltage kit that only draws low amperage.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

The May edition of MMM has a very useful article on installing Inverters on pages 210 - 212

Dave


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

A 150w Inverter should be ample for those needs..
Just plug into cigarette socket in cab when travelling, if you dont have a socket in the rear lounge then its not difficult to fit one / get one fitted..


----------



## TheSheriff (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.

I don't appear to have a live cigarette socket when the engine is not running.

I know its a fairly simple thing to fit but where do I take the supply from ?


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Is there one in the rear, by a TV socket? That will be live when stationary. Or why not wire one direct to the leisure battery (with a fuse)


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Lidl will be selling a inverter on the 14th


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

You can run a fused wire from the leisure battery to anywhere as a permenant feed and fit a cigarette type socket... I have fitted a 600w inverter wired to it's own 13amp main plug socket plus a 12v socket next to it.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Cannot remember where I got it, but we have an inverter which is a standard UK 3-pin socket plugging into the dashboard ciggy lighter. I also has a USB socket. Used to charge bits and pieces when on the move.
On site, it goes into the 12v socket, sharing with the tv.
Have a look at Maplin's catalogue.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Cannot remember where I got it, but we have an inverter which is a standard UK 3-pin socket plugging into the dashboard ciggy lighter. I also has a USB socket. Used to charge bits and pieces when on the move.
On site, it goes into the 12v socket, sharing with the tv.
Have a look at Maplin's catalogue.


----------



## TheSheriff (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks to all for the advice.

Is there some where to conect the inverter into the battery feed to the control panel in the locker behind the drivers head ?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

TheSheriff said:


> Thanks to all for the advice.
> 
> Is there some where to conect the inverter into the battery feed to the control panel in the locker behind the drivers head ?


There will be BUT only a small Inverter. On my previous van I used to have one of those 3 way plugs fitted in there and a 150w Inverter. You need to locate the correct wires and then make the connection. Looks to me to be +ve = brown/orange and -ve = white/orange.

http://sargentshop.co.uk/epages/esh...tPath=/Shops/eshop328964/Categories/Self_Help

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/Autotrail_schematics_2007.pdf

Large Inverters need to go straight to the battery..


----------

